# Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien



## SchreckenDerMeere (21. September 2010)

guten abend anglerkollegen#h


habe von einem freund erfahren dass man einen angelschein aus polen/tschechien holen kann.

wisst ihr was davon ?|kopfkrat

liebe grüße !

petri


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Die Frage ist was du hier damit willst?|bigeyes

Damit kannste doch bloss dort angeln.|kopfkrat


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

ne, der hat gemeint, man kann da nen deutschen holen...weißt schon


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

In Polen gibbet alles gefakt . . aber Angelscheine?:m

Is mir neu.|kopfkrat


----------



## Backfire (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Also ich würd so eine Be*******rei tunlichst unterlassen.


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

naja, hat ihr jmd. damit erfahrung ?
ich find des interessant !


----------



## Janbr (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Natuerlich ist das totaler Betrug und schlimm und so...

Aber wenn er gut gemacht ist, duerfte das nicht auffallen. Ich hab beispielsweise meinen ersten Angelschein im schoenen Staedtchen Freising in Bayern geholt und da wurde die Angelscheinnummer in ein Buch mit selbstgezogenen Spalten eingetragen. D.h. wenn mich jemand kontrolliert und er wissen will ob der Schein tatsaechlich echt ist, muesste er in Freising anrufen und die muessten dann in eben jenem Buch nachschauen. das ist am Wochenende eher unwahrscheinlich. Wird also schwer nachzupruefen ob er tatsaechlich gefaelscht ist.

Wenn man dich allerdings dran bekommt denke ich das aus der Ordnungwidrigkeit (Angeln ohne Fischereischein) eine Straftat (Urkundenfaelschung) wird. Das Risiko musst du selbst einschaetzen.

Gruss

jan


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

mhh... ich hätte es machen müssen bevor ich 14 bin ! #q



naja, die frage is auch wo man den bekommt, man kann ja da niemanden ansprechen^^

lg


----------



## Petri (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

was versprichst Dir denn davon?

bist Du nicht in der lage die prüfung zu bestehen?


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Man geht im Warschauer Ortsteil Praga in das Sportstadion, wo mehrfach die Woche der "Flohmarkt" stattfindet, aber vor der off. Öffnungszeit. Dort stehen nette Händler mit Schildern wie "Führerschein sofort zum mitnehmen" und ähnliches...

Selbstverständlich gibt es gefälschte Bescheinigungen aller Art zu kaufen, bzw. zu bestellen. Aber ernsthaft: Was bringt dir das? Entweder wirst du dort von o.g. netten Händlern abgezogen ohne Ende, da auf 'Grün-hinter-den-Ohren-Jungs' für die dick leserlich das Wort 'Opfer' auf der Stirn steht, oder du gewinnst hier neue Freunde, wie Bewährungshelfer oder Schliesser.


----------



## Backfire (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*



SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> mhh... ich hätte es machen müssen bevor ich 14 bin ! #q
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach doch einfach den Schein und gut isses.


----------



## Janbr (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Waerste erst 14, koenntest du dir auch den Jugendfischereischein holen und zwar hier, nicht in Polen.

gruss

jan


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*



Janbr schrieb:


> Waerste erst 14, koenntest du dir auch den Jugendfischereischein holen und zwar hier, nicht in Polen.
> 
> gruss
> 
> jan



Den kannst in Bayern sogar bis 18 holen; kostet 15 € und wird sofort ausgestellt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Lass es.

In Hamburg hat das neulich erst ne große Welle gemacht. Da sind einige aufgefallen.
Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass es hier bekannt ist und die Kontrolleure genau hinsehen.

Und wenn´s auffällt haste was für´s Leben.
Nämlich einen Eintrag im Strafregister. 

Das zu überprüfen ist übrigens kein Problem. Ein Anruf bei der als Austeller vermerkten Behörde und das war´s. Hat auch mit Wochenende nix zu tun, da im Verdachtsfall Deine Personalien festgehalten werden.


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

ich will halt alleine angeln....
die prüfung is halt zeitaufwendig^^
oktober anmelden....
mh.. aber welcher  polizist kennt sich bitte mit sowas auus... keiner ?!

lg


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Genau... alles halb so wild... merkt keine Sau... wird schon schief gehen... #q

Und falls net, hier die dann für dich zuständige Adresse, unter der du ausreichend Zeit zum Büffeln für die Prüfung haben wirst:
http://www.justizvollzug-bayern.de/JV/Anstalten/JVA_Bayreuth/
|schild-g  |welcome:  |gutenach


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (21. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Sobald du einmal Mist baust, wird bei der Fischereibehörde/ Einwohnermeldeamt oder wo auch immer, nach deiner Fischereischeinnummer gesucht. Spätestens dort wird auffallen, dass du nicht registriert bist und auch an keiner Prüfung teilgenommen. Dann wird's teuer.
Also lass es. Melde dich halt im Oktober an für die Prüfung an. Ist doch eh bald Winter und wenn es so bekloppt wird wie letztes Jahr, kannst eh bis zu deiner Abschlussprüfung nicht angeln.
Bei mir wurde der Fischereischein vom Einwohnermeldeamt ausgestellt ... wie soll der gefälschte Schein da aussehen? Woher wollen die Polen wissen wie die Listennummern in deinem Amt aussehen, Amtsstempel etc. ?
Und wenn du mal umziehst, brauchste eh die Prüfungsurkunde umd nen neuen Schein auszustellen.

Also Schnapsidee und Pfoten weg. Wobei es sowieso induskutabel ist, öffentlich nach Tipps bzw. Erfahrungen zur Urkundenfälschung zu fragen.

Schließt das mal hier fix ...

mfg


----------



## ivo (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Was bitte ist das den?  Ankündigung einer Straftat? Sehr nett.|krach:


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*



dEmOhAmStEr3d schrieb:


> Also Schnapsidee und Pfoten weg. Wobei es sowieso induskutabel ist, öffentlich nach Tipps bzw. Erfahrungen zur Urkundenfälschung zu fragen.
> 
> Schließt das mal hier fix ...
> 
> mfg




Es ist nicht indiskutabel, sondern schlichtweg unintelligent ( aus krimineller Hinsicht).

Ich find´s gar nicht mal schlecht, wenn das hier öffentlich ( und logischer-/ richtigerweise einseitig) diskutiert wird. Immer hin lesen hier auch viele Fischereiaufseher mit, sowei Boardis die noch nix davon gehört haben. 
Das mag den Einen oder Anderen dazu anhalten, die Augen etwas weiter aufzumachen und bei Kontrollen genauer hinzuschauen. 
Je mehr von Fälschungen wissen, um so höher ist die Chance dass jemand erwischt wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Genau.|rolleyes

Und da der "Schrecken der Meere")) auch ein Bild drin hat, warten jetzt schon die Kontrolleure in und um Höchberg drauf ihn einbuchten zu können.:m

#4#4|scardie:


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Also manche Leute kommen auf Idee´n da fällt einem ja echt gar nichts mehr ein. Wat machen solch Typen eigendlich wenn se alt genug sind für´n Führerschein ... Brrrrr.....Will ick gar nich erst dran denken .... 

Und immer solch Sätze... "ICH WILL, ICH WILL, ICH WILL" ... Aber mal was dafür leisten "WILL" man dann wohl nich ..... Zum Kotzen, aber richtig ....



Gruß Toxe


----------



## Doc Plato (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Leute gibt es..... #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Die eine Seite:
Es ist in meinen Augen schlicht ein unmögliches Verhalten, sich gefälschte Papiere/Dokumente verschaffen zu wollen, ob zum Angeln oder zu sonstwas....

Es gibt nun mal ne Rechtslage, die von jedem zu beachten ist, was im Falle Fischereischein natürlich zuerst mal vom Bundesland abhängt..

Im Falle des TE, der wohl aus Bayern kommt, hat er natürlich die "Arxxxkarte" gezogen.

Zusammen mit B-W hat Bayern nunmal da die restriktivsten Regelungen..

In Brandenburg könnte er problemlos ohne Prüfung den Schein zum Friedfischangeln erhalten.

In Thüringen für 3 Monate (verlängerbar) einen Touristenangelschein ohne Prüfung.

In S-H und M-V zumindest einmalig Touristenangelscheine..

In Bayern bleibt nur der Weg über einen Verein, wo er dann vielleicht jemanden findet, mit dem er zumindest mal "mitangeln" kann..


Die andere Seite:
Auf Grund bürokratischer Hemmnisse beim Zugang zum Angeln kommt natürlich mancher auf "Ideen".. 

(Hinweis in eigener Sache: Auch ich war mal jünger und berichte mal lieber nichts über manche "Idee", die ich zu meinen Jugenszeiten hatte (kenne nämlich die Verjährungsfristen nicht..))....

Gut, wenn dann so jemand auch auf die Folgen hingewiesen wird wie hier...

Schlecht, dass jemand auf Grund der bürokratischen Hemmnisse überhaupt dazu gebracht wird, sich solche "Auswege" überlegen zu müssen/wollen...

Siehe auch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335


----------



## Doc Plato (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schlecht, dass jemand auf Grund der bürokratischen Hemmnisse überhaupt dazu gebracht wird, sich solche "Auswege" überlegen zu müssen/wollen...
> 
> Siehe auch hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335




Und so schließt sich der Kreis.


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

hey leute 

ja klar kollegen, alles was ich hier schrieb bestand auf einer rein theoretischen basis.
obwohl ich sagen muss das es eine frechheit ist das dermasen unwichtige fragen dort gestellt werden.

vielend dank füre eure zum teil sehr sachlichen und auch aufschlussreichen beiträge#6

mit freundlichen grüßen und einem kräftigen petri 

schreckendermeere


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*



Janbr schrieb:


> Natuerlich ist das totaler Betrug und schlimm





SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> mhh... ich hätte es machen müssen bevor ich 14 bin ! #q
> 
> 
> 
> naja, die frage is auch wo man den bekommt, man kann ja da niemanden ansprechen





SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> alles was ich hier schrieb bestand auf einer rein theoretischen basis.




Sicher, sicher, alles nur "rein theoretisch" .... Schon klar ....


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

hey
die smieleys drücken meist ironie aus,aber mach dir nichts draus..#d


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*



SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> aber mach dir nichts draus



Mach ick och nich...

Man, werd mal erwachsen... Am besten fängste damit an Deine Sätze "nich" mit Smileys zu untermauern und dann mach nen "echten" Fischereischein und umgeh damit Gerichtsverhandlungen, die Dir dat Leben versauen könnten....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## DerJonsen (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt das Problem einiger hier nicht. Viele Führerscheinsünder die in Deutschland ihren Schein verloren haben sind ins benachbarte Ausland und haben dort legal einen neuen Schein gemacht mit dem sie hier fahren durften, Nachdem das ganze dann zum Führerscheintourismus geführt hatte wurde es natürlicch per Gesetz verboten und das Schlupfloch geschlossen. 

Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen dass es auch möglich ist einen polnischen Angelschein zu machen(allerdings REIN IN DER THEORIE ich  habe nämlich zugegebenermaßen keine Ahnung ob es dort so etwas wie eine Prüfung gibt doer ob man den einfach kauft) 

notfalls gab es auch die Möglichkeit nen Zweitwohnsitz anzumelden und somit das ganze legal zu betreiben(weiß nich ob das noch funzt aber icch weiß von einigen die nen Thüringischen Schein gemacht haben und dann auf Bayern umgeschrieben haben...)

allerdings frage ich mich wirklicch ob es nicht einfach schlauer wäre dich zur Prüfung mit Vorbereitungslehrgang anzumelden, ist sogar interessant (also das einzige was m.E. in Bayern dagegen sprechen könnte sind die bescheuerten Zeiten mit einer Prüfung im jahr (+wdh-Termin)) aber in anderen Bundesländern kannste ja immer/öfter  ne Prüfung ablegen...(uach hier gefährliches Halbwissen)

achja und wenns hier nur um illegale Dokumente geht die du die aufm Polenmarkt kaufen willst würde ich auch davon abraten, gerade bei Urkundenfälschung und Wilderei + Diebstahl ist man in Deutschland schnell mit ner hohen Geldstrafe dabei (Vorrausgesetzt du bist nich vorher schon in Erscheinung getreten)

und die Kommentare mit dem Gefängnis halte ich noch nichmal für pädagogisch sinnvoll...sooo schnell wanderste in Deutschland nicht in den Knast, schon gar net wenns nur einen Ausrutscher im Leben gab abr das muss ja nicht diskutiert werden


----------



## flasha (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*



SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> guten abend anglerkollegen#h
> 
> 
> habe von einem freund erfahren dass man einen angelschein aus polen/tschechien holen kann.
> ...



Und wie hat dein Freund davon erfahren?!


----------



## Yoshi (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Sicher, sicher, alles nur "rein theoretisch" .... Schon klar ....




Im Unterstellen bist du aber auch ein ganz Großer.....#q


----------



## Feuchty (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Tach'chen #h

Also erstmal, muss man denn hier direkt den jungen so ankacken, ob er es theoretisch oder Praktisch jetzt macht mit dem Angelschein werdet ihr sowieso nicht erfahren und ich glaube auch nicht das er sich durch unbekannte Forum teilnehmer die in teilweise agressiv anpissen davon beeinflussen lässt

Das andere, ich finde diese Diskussion garnicht mal so schlecht,denn schaut euch mal einige Kunden an die an unseren Gewässern Fischen da sind einige mit sicherheit bei die den Angelschein aus irgendeinem anderen Land haben. Daher glaube ich fest dran das man den angelschein für wenige Euros irgendwo in Polen,Tschechien oder sonst wo erwerben kann.


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Im Unterstellen bist du aber auch ein ganz Großer.....#q




Wat´n mit Dir los???

Ich unterstelle hier niemanden etwas, sondern nehme nur auf was der TE selbst geschrieben hat und ziehe daraus "meine" Schlüsse .... Dat wird ja wohl noch erlaubt sein oder etwa nich |kopfkrat ...


Gruß Toxe


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*



flasha schrieb:


> Und wie hat dein Freund davon erfahren?!





eigentlich kenne ich ihn nicht so gut, aber er war schon mal in tschechien ( er ist kein angler)

lg#h


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Wat´n mit Dir los???
> 
> Ich unterstelle hier niemanden etwas, sondern nehme nur auf was der TE selbst geschrieben hat und ziehe daraus "meine" Schlüsse .... Dat wird ja wohl noch erlaubt sein oder etwa nich |kopfkrat ...
> 
> ...




die "schlüsse" solltest du auch für dich behalten wenn du dir nich sicher bist...

danke an die andren beiden |wavey:|wavey:

lg


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Dat wird ja wohl noch erlaubt sein oder etwa nich |kopfkrat ...



*NEIN!
*bitte nur dem TE nach dem Mund reden -äh- schreiben!
alles weitere unerwünscht#d#d#d​


SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> man kann da nen deutschen holen...weißt schon



was soll man denn da sonst für Schlüsse draus ziehen???

ich weiß echt nicht, warum man die Besorgung gefälschter Papiere diskutieren muss

von mir gibt´s ein:|abgelehn


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

hi

ich sagte man KANN nicht das ich es tue.|peinlich

was ist eig. ein TE ?;+

lg


----------



## weserwaller (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Das der Thread überhaupt noch offen ist.......

*§ 5 Verhaltensregeln* 
(1) Bei der Erstellung von Themen als auch bei jeder anderen Stellungnahme im Anglerboard sind Beiträge verboten, die strafbewehrt sind oder sonst gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen.....


----------



## entspannt (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Ich hab vor 16 Jahren meinen Schein gemacht und letztens mußte ich ihn wieder verlängern lassen und saß beim Amt (in NRW) neben mir war ein Belgier und der hat mit seinem Schein einen Deutschen beantragt und auch bekommen. Den Angelschein bekommste in Belgien für glaube ich 12,50€ bei der Post. Also es geht sich Ausländische Scheine umschreiben zu lassen.

Alles Legal!!!

Das man sich drüber aufregt kann ich Verstehen, ich hab auch ne Prüfung gemacht und viel Geld bezahlt. Aber wenn es diese Lücke im System gibt, auch ok. Sonst könnten unsere Nachbarländer nicht bei uns Angeln. Ich wollte demnächst mal nen Bekannten zur Bel. Post schicken und danach zum Amt in Deutschland ob das auch als Deutscher Staatsbürger geht. Aber da man nur einen Nachweiß braucht... denke ich das es geht. 

SO werden wir alle Verarscht..... Danke lieber Staat


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

tun sie ja nicht,odere was meinst du ?


----------



## weserwaller (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Was Du meinst ist der Bundesfischereischein (Gültigkeit vom Bundesland abhängig) und um den geht es hier nicht.

Sondern um die Fischereiprüfung und die  gilt lebenslang, in allen Bundesländern.

Fischereipapiere, aus Ländern in den es eine Fischereiprüfung gibt, werden unter Umständen in DE anerkannt das stimmt.

Nur geht es hier um die illegale Beschaffung eines Prüfungszeugnisses aus Tschechien bzw. Polen.


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

les es dir erst ma alles durch...dan blickst du es...


----------



## entspannt (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Achsoo....... nee sowas ist Betrug und das finde ich sch......

Dokumentenfälschung...... das wird teuer!!!


----------



## weserwaller (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*



SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> les es dir erst ma alles durch...dan blickst du es...




Les Du dir deine Sachen, bevor Du sie abschickst, durch damit andere durchblicken #6

Und meine Beiträge beziehen sich auf "Entspannt" sein Posting, vielleicht solltest Du dir mal Gedanken darüber  machen, welche fischereirechtlichen Papiere es überhaupt gibt.

Bevor Du deinen Senf dazu gibst.... |bla:


----------



## entspannt (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

Ich kenne alle Fischereirechtlichen Papier. Was meinst du damit |kopfkrat oder meinst Du den Jungen???


----------



## weserwaller (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*



entspannt schrieb:


> Ich kenne alle Fischereirechtlichen Papier. Was meinst du damit |kopfkrat oder meinst Du den Jungen???




Den Jungen  wer die Angelei ausüben möchte ist, so denke ich, auch bereit am Lehrgang teilzunehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Angelschein aus Polen/Tschechien*

So, nun dürfte sich ja jeder soweit ausgekotzt haben - also mach ich das dicht, bevor wir noch wirklich die Verwarnungskeule rausholen müssen..


----------

